# Siberian kittens 5 weeks!



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

5 weeks old tomorrow! where does the time go - hope you enjoy

They are doing the 'crab' walk now - sooooo funny

Sid - gorgeous handsome boy









Maisie - most adventerous









Bee - allways the 1st to greet us









Eva - everyone favourite!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

They are all so beautiful and fluffy! my fav are the last too!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw they're gorgeous


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really beautiful kittens!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god they are gorgeous, im in love with Bee and Eva, stunning,


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful kitties xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I want Eva!! S ooo gorgeous!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Simply gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------

